

iOS 9 Proves Apple Has Lost the Art of Simplicity - stanfordnope
http://www.forbes.com/sites/theopriestley/2015/07/12/iphone-ios-9-proves-apple-has-lost-the-magic-of-simplicity/

======
feld
This article is very clickbait-y

~~~
hn_user2
Don't mind the title so much, but would be nice to actually have some content.

~~~
ratfacemcgee
Am I missing a massive chunk of the article? The author doesn't actually _say_
anything. At all. They recite a "coffee conversation" and then link to an
infographic. And on page two they insert a quote from Engadget. What a lazy
article.

